# Confidence is the biggest lie ever of the dating scene



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

I probably approached more than 1000 women in my life. I was always confident, playful, having fun.

And get rejected all the times.

My personal trainer is tall, ripped with a italian male model face and dark wavy hair and he doesn't even say "Hi". Women go up to him and give them their phone numbers.

LOOKS IS EVERYTHING.

I'm done with this dating bull****.

No matter how people say it's personality, confidence. Going outside and trying to hook up HURTS, creates deep mental trauma.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Women don't like to appear shallow, so they'll make up some BS to justify why they are attracted to a man.

It's as if a babe in a sexy suit gave me a hardon and then I started to pretend that I was turned on by her sense of style.

You, I, they, all know I wouldn't get a boner if a fat, ugly woman in her 70s wore that same suit.


----------



## ahmed7 (Apr 11, 2013)

i think looks matter when you approach but if ur personality is **** then u won't go any where with 'em . i think if you managed to show them your personality when approaching that might be a game changer. but it won't work with all of them.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> I probably approached more than 1000 women in my life. I was always confident, playful, having fun.


Really? 1000 women? I'm skeptical.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yay, my post limit is finally up!



TPower said:


> Women don't like to appear shallow, so they'll make up some BS to justify why they are attracted to a man.


This isn't true for most women, OP. Usually just the women who claim that looks don't matter at all.

Looks obviously matter because you want to be attracted to the person you date. A lot of women like confident guys, but they wouldn't date a confident guy they thought was hideous. So when a woman says she likes a confident, intelligent, or funny guy, she's not lying. She really values those traits. But it's obvious that ANYONE (regardless of gender) who wants to be in a serious relationship needs to be attracted to their partner. Because without the attraction, how is it any different from friendship?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't care about confidence but low self-esteem guys are often not pleasant to be around. My 1st boyfriend had low self-esteem and he would lash out at me even if I said the most innocuous thing


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

Confidence is an illusion. Feeling confident and being/acting confident are very different. There are innate subtitles that are picked up on before you even open your mouth to say something. If you're comfortable in your own skin, you'll appear comfortable to others. Forget confidence... it's a moving target.

Jon


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't buy it, bro. 1000 women have turned you down? What types of women are you approaching? How are you doing it? Your claims are very dubious, kind sir.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

You may be coming across like you are trying too hard, or like the above poster said you're approaching the wrong girls


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

thekloWN said:


> I don't buy it, bro. 1000 women have turned you down? What types of women are you approaching? How are you doing it? Your claims are very dubious, kind sir.


7 women per day, over 1 year approaching every day, including Christmas, my birthday, etc.

Mostly in day time at university, beach, mall, supermarket, streets, gym. But sometimes in night time at bars and clubs.

So, I conclude confidence is mostly a scam.

I approached from fatties to hot girls. White, mixed, black, asian, red heads. Short and tall women. Shy and extrovert.

It seems they all want a tall guy with full head of hair instead of me.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Yay, my post limit is finally up!
> 
> This isn't true for most women, OP. Usually just the women who claim that looks don't matter at all.
> 
> Looks obviously matter because you want to be attracted to the person you date. A lot of women like confident guys, but they wouldn't date a confident guy they thought was hideous. So when a woman says she likes a confident, intelligent, or funny guy, she's not lying. She really values those traits. But it's obvious that ANYONE (regardless of gender) who wants to be in a serious relationship needs to be attracted to their partner. Because without the attraction, how is it any different from friendship?


I agree. They like looks first before evaluating the rest.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> I agree. They like looks first before evaluating the rest.


If it makes you feel any better, I have talked to guys who I thought were unattractive at first, but over time I became sexually attracted to them after I got to know them more. So I guess personality can influence the attraction sometimes. But the physical attraction _is_ necessary for a relationship.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

OP, I'm wondering what you look like, lol. Do you have any pics online? Surely you can't be as bad looking as you think...


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

veron said:


> OP, I'm wondering what you look like, lol. Do you have any pics online? Surely you can't be as bad looking as you think...


I don't put pics online.

But I'm white guy with 1,66m, 66kg, 12%bf. I'd rate my face as quite good looking, but not enough to pull off the bald look.

I have a diffuse hair loss all over the top of my head. Thin straight brow hair.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you dress like a successful guy who has his **** together? Are you coming on too strong?

If you try and pick up 7 women per day why not start a thread with detailed accounts of your attempts. My guess is your game is really bad.


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

Were you successful in the dating world before you went bald?


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> I probably approached more than 1000 women in my life. I was always confident, playful, having fun.
> 
> And get rejected all the times.
> 
> ...


You weren't confident, you just put on a confident face, and women read through that like it's plastic. True confidence is not caring about what ever flaws you do or don't have. You also have to have nerves of steel for the rejection you might face because some women will be crueler that other when they reject someone.

The guys that have those two things are damn near unstoppable, even if they're only average.


----------



## 1908 (Nov 9, 2012)

1000 women and not a single one even slightly interested huh? Color me skeptical. If true, well you're doing/saying something terribly wrong.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> Really? 1000 women? I'm skeptical.


That actually doesn't sound like very much. I'm being honest, not joking. He may not want to hear this, maybe many SAS guys don't, but the number should be much much higher accumulatively over adult life.

It's very possible to find and talk to 15 or 30 women in a populated area on any given day. Do that every day and you've barely gone through 2 months of your life before reaching 1,000.

I despise the luck of the tall & very good-looking guys as much as any other guy without such gifts, but to get on with what I want I can't make excuses for myself. I can only learn what works best for me and push forward with that.

I've been TERRIBLE at approaching women the past 3 years compared to how I used to be but even with that feeling like I'm lacking the effort I'm pretty sure I can still estimate the number I've approached in the past 3 years is at least in the hundreds. Even just 2 each week over 3 years (which is quite pathetic and might as well be nothing) still equals 300 over 3 years.


----------



## polkaspot (Oct 30, 2012)

How many of these women did you try to get to know, either before or after, you hit on them? I'm always really turned off/suspicious when someone I don't know makes an obvious move on me. If I wasn't attracted to them right off there's not a chance I'd be receptive; if I was, the chance is only slightly higher.

For me to be receptive, I have to feel they know me well enough to be interested in more than my looks and that they aren't just feeding me lines. I want to be more than number 7 of the day, and more than a pretty face.

Obviously this isn't true for all women. But for the few it is true for, maybe it would be worth it for you to try a different tactic.


----------



## bogo153 (Oct 29, 2012)

1000 women wow!!

In 28 years I've approached one women in real life.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah I'm sorry 1000 women? And not one said yes.

I just don't buy that.

Here is my theory on what happened. You used the robot approach of "approaching women."

What I mean is you read in a book or article that "Women like confident men" and then went up and down the street asking out total strangers "being confident" (whatever that means).

Not really getting to know the women on a human level at all. Let me put it this way. Of the "1000" women you've asked out, how many of them do you remember their names? My guess is not many.

The idea of "women like confidence" is based on the assumption that you realize humans in general don't like to be treated like a statistic. It's hard to believe you approached a 1000 women and treated them like individuals got to know them a little bit, and not one was willing to go out with you.

Try getting to know the girl a little, build up chemistry, see if she seems to like you... and then ask her out. YES you will still get a lot of rejection, but some girl(s) will say yes.


----------



## Dear turtle (Sep 7, 2011)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> I probably approached more than 1000 women in my life. I was always confident, playful, having fun.
> 
> And get rejected all the times.
> 
> ...


Well you haven't asked me out yet :wink


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

I tried all types of approaches. Direct, indirect.

Yes I tried to build a connection, to get to know her.

I also tried through social circle (though less times because my social circle is small).

Nothing works.

If women are turned off my looks there's nothing I can do.

I became really delusional that I could get women through confidence. I also became the really good manipulator.

I managed to get women in bed only for her to reject me in the last minute.

Being bald really ruins the sex life of a man.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

Capcom said:


> Well you haven't asked me out yet :wink


No point in trying. The minute you see my picture you would run away.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks & Character as always


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Confidence matters in the sense that it acts like a "permission" for you to do/be something. Without a certain level of confidence you wouldn't' talk to that girl/guy, or you wouldn't have confidence in yourself that "X,Y" would work and you therefore believe and act in a manner that might hurt your relationships. I think if it helps you meet people then having a type of delusional confidence doesn't hurt, just as long as you aren't being an arrogant a-hole about it. I used to think delusional confidence was a bad thing, but overall the more confidence the better, and if you aren't hurting anyone (including yourself) then I see no reason why you should be against having confidence without a certain amount of experience in something. Unfortunately, confidence is more a sincere belief than it is wishful thinking, but focusing on positive aspects and ignoring the negative helps tremendously with this.

All in all, confidence is a part of the attraction whole for most people. In other words, you might be very confident but not meet the other person's wants/needs. You can't rely solely on confidence as the end all be all. Yes, looks matter. Yes, confidence matters. Yes, a positive and progressive attitude matters. And the list goes on and on and on.... however, not everyone can say each specific part of that "list" is more or less important to someone else; what someone sees as bad is good enough for someone else; in that sense it is subjective.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Take a bald girlfriend. This is not a joke.


----------



## Dear turtle (Sep 7, 2011)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> No point in trying. The minute you see my picture you would run away.


Don't worry I promise i'll wait around before I run away.

Just kidding! Seriously dude, I want to know what you look like moreso than if a guy came on here claiming to be hot and doesn't get chicks.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Sphere said:


> If you were confident going outside and trying to hook up would not cause mental trauma.


kind of. true confidence is about getting knocked back time and time again but never giving up. as YOU have the confidence in your abilities to know you will succeed.



123destiny said:


> Feeling confident and being/acting confident are very different. There are innate subtitles that are picked up on before you even open your mouth to say something.


yea if you are just pretending to be confident that's gonna fool no-one.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

That's it. I'll try steroids and a hair piece.

If that don't give me girls I give up life.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

Travel to a different country and try your luck there.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Guy must be VERY socially confident to approach 2000+ women total. 

Keep on making up BS to justify why his confidence is not attractive. Women don't give two sh!ts about a man's confidence. If they say they do, they really mean social status.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

TPower.

Are you hot? Is your girlfriend hot too? Are you financially well-off and a major success story since you have a girlfriend? Please answer those questions and then give advice to people like GoingBaldSucks and afff.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not ugly nor handsome, I guess I'm average looking to most. I've had cute girls glance at me a few times (I'm told by my current girlfriend that it happens, but I never notice it).

I'm not poor, but I haven't got a sh!tload of money stacked somewhere. 

I guess you could say my looks did it. Maybe looks is the OP's main problem in attracting women.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> That's it. I'll try steroids and a hair piece.
> 
> If that don't give me girls I give up life.


Maybe you smell like masturbation

They can smell it you know. Subconsciously


----------



## vinylman (Apr 22, 2012)

that's why i'm kinda lucky i can't even go out and approach women, since looks matter i'd get turned down all the time too. my family tells me i'm a nice guy too, oh well.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

TPower said:


> I'm not ugly nor handsome, I guess I'm average looking to most. I've had cute girls glance at me a few times (I'm told by my current girlfriend that it happens, but I never notice it).
> 
> I'm not poor, but I haven't got a sh!tload of money stacked somewhere.
> 
> I guess you could say my looks did it. Maybe looks is the OP's main problem in attracting women.


I'm surprised you have a girlfriend with some of your mindsets, respectfully.

"Social proof" isn't that big of a deal unless she knows NOTHING about you. For instance, you walk into a bar and an observing girl knows nothing about you. Instead of being a guy who walks in alone and stands there glaring at women, you come in having fun, smiling and joking with friends (men/women),etc. She is likely to see that social person with all his friends as a social and friendly guy unless is being obscene (in other words, he is less threatening and less stigmatized). Now that is a ****load better view than the guy who appears to be out of place and leering. If you walk in with a ton of girls she is less likely to think you are there to perv on girls, a creep, use and abuse her for sex, etc....all this other bull****... because, let's face it, lots of guys do go to bars to perv, creep, use and abuse for sex (some girls do tooooo!!) so there is a stigma involved.

The other type of social proof is that of being rich or famous or w/e and in that it is like a shining lure amongst a reef of dark worms. There are more prospects with a rich and/or famous person (a better lifestyle, money, etc).

All this is common sense and men do, or would do in some situations, the same thing if put under the same context as women (if the roles were reversed in a bar the men would take on more traits of stigmatized thinking of some women). This isn't because women are somehow that different from men, rather it is because of their context or position they are put in.

"Social proof" sounds like a magic trick to get girls to like you when in fact it is much more correlated to presenting yourself in a favorable light. No big secret there.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> My personal trainer is tall, ripped with a italian male model face and dark wavy hair and he doesn't even say "Hi". Women go up to him and give them their phone numbers.


This sounds exactly like someone I know...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

mezzoforte said:


> This isn't true for most women, OP. Usually just the women who claim that looks don't matter at all.
> 
> Looks obviously matter because you want to be attracted to the person you date. A lot of women like confident guys, but they wouldn't date a confident guy they thought was hideous. So when a woman says she likes a confident, intelligent, or funny guy, she's not lying. She really values those traits. But it's obvious that ANYONE (regardless of gender) who wants to be in a serious relationship needs to be attracted to their partner. Because without the attraction, how is it any different from friendship?


This pretty much sums it up. I'd be interested in seeing what the OP looks like as well as what type of girls he is going after. I would give an honest opinion.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> This sounds exactly like someone I know...


That's why I think looks is everything.

I can't get more confident than trying to strike a great conversation with thousands of women, even though I always get nowhere with it.

While my trainer who's good looking barely does any effort at all than do his job and have hot girls in tight clothes chat him up.

I think women only want LOOKS and make up this personality bull**** to appear non-shallow.

I've seen with my own eyes women tolerating abusive behavior from jerks because the guy was good looking. I also seen women flat out rejecting ugly guys for small things like being shy because the guy was ugly.

I think looks is like a filter women pass their eyes through for what they'll tolerate and how much effort the guy needs to do.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> I tried all types of approaches. Direct, indirect.
> 
> Yes I tried to build a connection, to get to know her.
> 
> ...


Yes of course. It's not the fact that you were being fake and manipulative that turned her off. It was being bald. Never mind all the bald men who are in relationships.

Look, I'm going to be really honest with you. Want to know why you're not having any success? It's the fake persona that you put on, combined with your lack of respect for women and the self-serving, disrespectful way that you interact with the ladies to try to get them to sleep with you. When you respect someone you don't reduce them to a stereotype (as you do of women in pretty much all of your posts...see the one right above mine for an example) and you sure as hell don't try to manipulate them into bed. Stop blaming your appearance and start taking responsibility for how you treat others.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

au Lait said:


> Yes of course. It's not the fact that you were being fake and manipulative that turned her off. It was being bald. Never mind all the bald men who are in relationships.
> 
> Look, I'm going to be really honest with you. Want to know why you're not having any success? It's the fake persona that you put on, combined with your lack of respect for women and the self-serving, disrespectful way that you interact with the ladies to try to get them to sleep with you. When you respect someone you don't reduce them to a stereotype (as you do of women in pretty much all of your posts...see the one right above mine for an example) and you sure as hell don't try to manipulate them into bed. Stop blaming your appearance and start taking responsibility for how you treat others.


LOL Really?

I see good looking guys barely saying anything and getting laid.

It's not what I say and I tried nearly everything.

I see tons of bald men who would be hot if they had hair dating disgusting ugly women. If that's what you mean by date okay.

But I don't think it's fair for a guy to work his *** off in gym, take steroids, have a car, have a good job to have a chance dating a jobless, carless, fat ugly girl with a horrible personality.

Women have all the power in dating. We men are ****ed.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

au Lait said:


> *and you sure as hell don't try to manipulate them into bed.* Stop blaming your appearance and start taking responsibility for how you treat others.


i'm glad somebody pointed that out. think you should knock that behaviour on the head tbh GBS.

you're approaching it the wrong way, the way to do it is to sort yourself out confidence wise and then look into dating. not read the internet or a book on how to look confident and manipulate people into sleeping with you.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> i'm glad somebody pointed that out. think you should knock that behaviour on the head tbh GBS.
> 
> you're approaching it the wrong way, the way to do it is to sort yourself out confidence wise and then look into dating. not read the internet or a book on how to look confident and manipulate people into sleeping with you.


If I looked like this I wouldn't need to say anything:


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

yep when zyzz was a scrawny little guy he got no girls at all. When he hopped on steroids and bulked up he didnt even have to say anything to girls or could treat them like subhuman.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> If I looked like this I wouldn't need to say anything:


lol tbh that dude would probably look better with a shaved head. his haircut doesn't even look that good on him.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

uhh what? he definately does not have an aggressive enough face to pull off the bald look.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

afff said:


> uhh what? he definately does not have an aggressive enough face to pull off the bald look.


lol? aggressive face? :lol his face is kind of feminine but actually if he were to buzz it short and maybe grew a bit of stubble it would kind of counter the femininity of his features. and his haircut is kind of terrible regardless of how it suits him or not.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> lol tbh that dude would probably look better with a shaved head. his haircut doesn't even look that good on him.


No one looks better with a shaved head.

Really masculine guys can pull it off.

But having hair is always better.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> No one looks better with a shaved head.
> 
> Really masculine guys can pull it off.
> 
> But having hair is always better.


 you have to be tall and buff to pull it off otherwise it looks like ****. Being bald is really a curse.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

skinny and bald is a cancer patient.
fat and bald is a disgusting blob.

only muscular and bald looks good so if you are going bald you have to dedicated your life to weightlifting and nutrition.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

afff said:


> skinny and bald is a cancer patient.
> fat and bald is a disgusting blob.
> 
> only muscular and bald looks good so if you are going bald you have to dedicated your life to weightlifting and nutrition.


Need to take steroids to look good bald and be lucky to be tall.

I do hardcore weight lifting, I don't enjoy eating anymore with ultra strict diet.

And I still look like crap!!!

Fat girls eat what they want, don't work out and reject me!


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> Need to take steroids to look good bald and be lucky to be tall.
> 
> I do hardcore weight lifting, I don't enjoy eating anymore with ultra strict diet.
> 
> ...


 yea man i hate eating 3000+ calories per day I have to stuff my ****ing face. Its either lift for years or take a short cut with steroids. Its ****ing bull****.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

afff said:


> yea man i hate eating 3000+ calories per day I have to stuff my ****ing face. Its either lift for years or take a short cut with steroids. Its ****ing bull****.


I still have soreness from all work outs of the week since Monday. Yesterday I did free-weight squats with tons of weight. I barely could walk after I finished, my heart was pulsating (I thought I was gonna die), my pressure was through the roof, breathing really fast, almost vomiting.

I just ate tons of chicken with veggies to meet my calories and macros. I see chocolate here but I can't eat it.

And with all this I'll never look good bald.

I took hair loss drugs that gave me severe side effects. Really if confidence mattered no sane men would take those hormone-changing drugs for a life time.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Look, I'm going to be really honest with you. Want to know why you're not having any success? It's the fake persona that you put on, combined with your lack of respect for women and the self-serving, disrespectful way that you interact with the ladies to try to get them to sleep with you. When you respect someone you don't reduce them to a stereotype (as you do of women in pretty much all of your posts...see the one right above mine for an example) and you sure as hell don't try to manipulate them into bed. Stop blaming your appearance and start taking responsibility for how you treat others.


Laughing my *** off.

Men put on a fake persona to seduce women ALL THE FREAKING TIME. And they succeed too.

Sorry, find yourself another excuse. Plenty of women date pricks.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

"Confidence" is a lie. A woman won't date a virgin my age no matter how confident he is.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mongoose said:


> "Confidence" is a lie. A woman won't date a virgin my age no matter how confident he is.


why would you tell anyone your a virgin?


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

life01 said:


> why would you tell anyone your a virgin?


Women have asked that question several times when I've them that I don't want to answer their questions about "past relationships." I certainly don't volunteer that I'm a virgin, but at this point, it doesn't matter any more because no woman will ever want me. I can't get a job, I've lived with my parents my whole life, I owe $150,000 in student loans, and my credit is ruined.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> If I looked like this I wouldn't need to say anything:


Honestly I don't find him appealing...


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

EternallyRestless said:


> Honestly I don't find him appealing...


a lot of women don't. this is what some guys don't get, people are conditioned by the media and everything else that glorifies this as the ideal of beauty or perfection. yet the people that look like this often fail to recognise that its not everyone's taste. a lot of them become so wrapped up in this idea that this body or look will get them any woman they want that they don't understand that there are women that aren't into that look.


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> a lot of women don't. this is what some guys don't get, people are conditioned by the media and everything else that glorifies this as the ideal of beauty or perfection. yet the people that look like this often fail to recognise that its not everyone's taste. a lot of them become so wrapped up in this idea that this body or look will get them any woman they want that they don't understand that there are women that aren't into that look.


It's not about getting every women to like you. It's about having higher chances with the majority.

No one gets every girl.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mongoose said:


> Women have asked that question several times when I've them that I don't want to answer their questions about "past relationships." I certainly don't volunteer that I'm a virgin, but at this point, it doesn't matter any more because no woman will ever want me. I can't get a job, I've lived with my parents my whole life, I owe $150,000 in student loans, and my credit is ruined.


 lie, and/or go to a prostitute


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Fake confidence doesn't work.

Real confidence on the other hand.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> Fake confidence doesn't work.
> 
> Real confidence on the other hand.


No difference

Confidence by nature is fake


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> No difference
> 
> *Confidence by nature is fake*


this statement doesn't make sense.

if you have confidence naturally ,its not fake.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> It's not about getting every women to like you. It's about having higher chances with the majority.
> 
> No one gets every girl.


do you have any evidence to show that the majority of women prefer a body like that?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

You can't fake confidence when you have your back against the wall. Either you're confident and you pull through or you're not.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

You dont post pictures online? sounds paranoid leading up to crazy. Maybe your broadcasting crazy, and that's why girls turn you down. I mean..explain?


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

P.S. OP

2 huge crushes I have/ have had were balding - so was my last bf (who i broke up with cuase hes an ***, not becuase he was balding)

In fact, i have to guys i have fantasies about currently. one is a celebrity and one (one of my crushes) if a funny, tall, slightly overweight balding guy. SO shut up about losing your hair already, esp when all i want romantically is for my crush to like me back. I dont give a damn about his hairline.


----------



## Keyz (Apr 14, 2013)

Women fear real confidence like a monster under their bed. They know someone who his truly confident can't be manipulated. So, they move on to the next one.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

GoingBaldSucks said:


> If I looked like this I wouldn't need to say anything:


LOL that guy belongs in the "men with fruit salad" thread.

You probably wouldn't guess this but the guy in those pictures (presuming he's not gay) probably doesn't have much more sex than a guy who is decently looking but not near as muscular. If he does get laid often it's with ditzy girls found partying in clubs who just want a one night stand. He spends so much time in the gym and watching his diet perfecting his body that he's got no intelligence in anything else. His girlfriend, if he has one, is probably a gym rat or is one super dumb dingbat.

I'm well aware of your posting history and always blaming your baldness but I have a feeling that you're allowing that one thing to get in the way of you improving other aspects of your looks or life.

Just for a little while in life, pretend you're not bald. Like literally delude yourself and allow yourself to feel OK that working on other aspects of yourself will improve you and your appeal.

If I can get laid, you can get laid. I used to make excuses. Then I stopped and eventually my efforts lead me to getting laid. I'm still working on other things beyond just sex with women, but if it's just about that for you right now then it can work.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

VanGogh said:


> LOL that guy belongs in the "men with fruit salad" thread.
> 
> You probably wouldn't guess this but the guy in those pictures (presuming he's not gay) probably doesn't have much more sex than a guy who is decently looking but not near as muscular. If he does get laid often it's with ditzy girls found partying in clubs who just want a one night stand. He spends so much time in the gym and watching his diet perfecting his body that he's got no intelligence in anything else. His girlfriend, if he has one, is probably a gym rat or is one super dumb dingbat.
> 
> ...


It's unlikely he's having any sort of sex, since he's deceased.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm bald, i'm not very good looking but I can get laid. admittedly, its by women chatting _me_ up. I have zero confidence in approaching girls I like but I used to put myself out there so much and go to clubs and bars a lot that eventually it was a numbers game. I was there at the places I went to because I wanted to get drunk and listen to music I like, I wasn't there on the pull, which worked in my favour because women don't like to feel they are being preyed upon or that a dude is only there because he thinks its a meat market!

so it helps to go somewhere you enjoy (which can be difficult with sa).I didn't care about my baldness in places like that because I shaved it short to keep it fashionable I paired it up with some smart clothes and the overall look works. I can tell you that as long as you keep it tidy then women will like it. I kept my hair like that for a long time and i've gone back to that style every now and then when I get fed up of looking like a tramp! I don't like shaving it that short though, I don't feel like it suits me but if you just want to pull then its not a problem. as like I say before, it looks tidy and fashionable.

the best way to pull if you have no confidence (if you are interested in one night stands, i'm not) is to get to know some people that work at the place you go to, like the club,pub or bar.its a lot easier to get talking to a guy who works behind the bar when hes not busy than to go up to randoms and chat them up. once you become friends with the people that work there you can get to know the people they know which often tends to be a lot of women.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

but you need to bear in mind that you ain't going to be getting a lot of women take an interest in you if you have no confidence. if you have confidence you'll have a choice and you can pick the types of women you want, if you have no confidence you just have to make-do with any person who wants to find the time to talk to you. so you'll be going to the same places a lot and won't really be getting immediate results.

it helped that my overall style I dressed like was similar to grant mitchell lol. 









some women love that look, some women actually go for it. the guy himself isn't that great looking and he doesn't have a good body, he just looks like a bit of a "bad boy" so the type of women that would eventually approach me wouldn't be my type anyway. but if you are only after sex which is what you guys are talking about, then it doesn't matter... you aren't going to find the girl of your dreams in a bar anyway (its highly unlikely). most people regardless of build can pull that look off, you just need to put on a bit of weight and eat a lot of carbs. I don't mean get fat, just eat enough so that you fill out a bit more. it also helps to be in your 20's/30's/40's rather than your teens because you want to look like an adult. also "designer stubble" helps (just grow a day or so of facial hair, dependent on how thick/fast your facial hair grows)

if you don't really dig the style, then, well... I don't really know what to say other than give it a go and just try. women make a lot of effort when they go out on the pull, i'm sure a lot of them end up dolling themselves up in a way where they are putting on more than they'd like but they do it anyway, same should apply to us guys.

so in short. confidence does matter when approaching women. in fact its kind of paramount. but if you just want sex (which so many people on this forum seem to be focused on...) then you have nothing to lose from trying something like the above.


----------

